# Old Jacobsen Turf equipment



## Whitlawn (Oct 5, 2000)

Oh, And one other thing fellas. I also like to buy old Jacobsen turf mowers and miscellaneous equipment.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Ddo you mean greens mowers? deck mowers? walkers? riders?


----------

